# Tube preamp question



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you run phantom power through them?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Read the box.... kqoct it supplies phantom power


----------



## Jordan Chin (Jan 17, 2010)

lol just to clarify for others, NOT ALL tube preamps have phantom power. I would check before you buy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jordan Chin said:


> lol just to clarify for others, NOT ALL tube preamps have phantom power. I would check before you buy.


or borrow .............


----------



## davm444 (May 10, 2008)

*ART is the Only One I Found*

I wanted a pre-amp with phantom power, and searching only came up with the ART Tube-Pre. It's got lots of lights and buttons, and runs the phantom power on my mic. The tube is more of a decoration than a function, at least to my ears. I'd like to know what other pre-amps are out there with phantom power. I couldn't find anything. 
PS: sounds great to fatten up my upright acoustic bass. (No phantom power needed there).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That is exactly what I have borrowed. Using it for a vocal track ... the court is still out on how well it works.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

I use an ART studio V3 in my studio for my large diagram Mic (using phantom) and as a preamp for my acoustic guitar (piezo pickup without preamp on the guitar). When properly configured (and not using the "simili-compressor" included), so can get a nice "about to be saturated" sound, which warm a lot the recording to a DAW. Under full saturation, well it is far from a plexi . It really depends on what you are looking for. Regarding phantom, DON'T connect its output to a Phantom enable input such as a console... The unit will show the VUE in the red... and I'm suspecting it is no good to the output. BTW: the tube is a regular 12ax7 used in most tube preamp. The stock tube is a chinese one... So furthermore since it is a 12ax7, likely a two stage preamp, however there are some opamp for the bias profiles.. you don't need to mod them as you won't see any difference (trust me beside seing the difference on the scope you are throwing your money away)...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Boy I am glad I started this thread. I haven't tried any instruments yet. I am not totally happy with the vocal tracks I am getting but it maybe a combination of the room and my lack of talent. But I have a piezo here ready to mount in my guitar.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a quick note... my piezo is permanently installed under the saddle in the bridge... don't know if it is important but  FYI


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Boy I am glad I started this thread. I haven't tried any instruments yet. I am not totally happy with the vocal tracks I am getting but it maybe a combination of the room and my lack of talent. But I have a piezo here ready to mount in my guitar.


I'm a little confused, you are looking for a tube preamp but then installing a piezo in your guitar? Condenser all the way for the guitar.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeff confused with my posts ha ha I can understand why....

I have one of those tube preamps borrowed. My original post was about the phantom power... I had borrowed the preamp months ago and had packed it away. Then I got it out and read the box yes it does have phantom power. 

Yes I have a piezo pu ready to install in my guitar ( I have another post going on this ) 

But have not done it yet.

That help clear it up?


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Good point Jeff. I personaly uses condenser Mic at the neck and piezo via tube preamp for the bridge. I use two tracks and balance the down mix after. Piezo is too dry for my taste and by pushing a bit preamp (just before saturation), I get a unique warmest to the bridge track. I use the console preamp for the Mic (all discrete components) along with the phatom power. But HEY... it is all about taste my way of tracking is just my way.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been using a condenser on my guitar.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm confused too. At first i thought it was a vocal preamp you were asking about. Lots of them have phantom power. If you're looking for a DI to supply phantom power to your guitar preamp, there are some choices, but it's far easier to run a solid state pre like the LR Baggs para acoustic DI which is powered by a 9 volt, or can TAKE phantom power from a board to power itself (and amplify your pickup).

For guitar there's also the Groove Tubes Brick, which is a very nice piece of gear.
http://www.groovetubes.com/The_Brick_P2084.cfm


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you consider the tube pre to be an effect (you are looking for something to alter the clean signal of your mic signal, right?) any tube pre will offer a change in your signal. It is important to understand how they work to match the right one to meet the required outcome.

The ART TubePre designs are mostly built around a "starved plate" design, ie. the plate voltage applied is very low. This will effect how the tube saturates and the type of harmonic distortion added that produces that "creamy" "tube" sound. Don't expect too much of that from these units. They will change the character of the signal, and perhaps in a way that suits your purpose. If so, all is good.

To get the "real deal" studio sound you need to step up to a product that is well designed and built and uses proper voltages that put the tube in a condition that allows it to react in a more nuanced way. A good analogy is the difference between a cheaply designed transistor guitar amp and a classic well designed tube amp. You will know the difference when you hear it.

There are dozens of products to choose from. You may want to try (compare if you can to your ART) a UA Solo610. It is very good at producing that "Million Dollar" sound, for a little less than a thousand.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm confused too. At first i thought it was a vocal preamp you were asking about. Lots of them have phantom power. If you're looking for a DI to supply phantom power to your guitar preamp, there are some choices, but it's far easier to run a solid state pre like the LR Baggs para acoustic DI which is powered by a 9 volt, or can TAKE phantom power from a board to power itself (and amplify your pickup).
> 
> For guitar there's also the Groove Tubes Brick, which is a very nice piece of gear.
> http://www.groovetubes.com/The_Brick_P2084.cfm


You aren't confused matt. I actually have sidelined this thread by refering to the guitar pu. I bought the piezo with out a preamp and had the thought about trying the ART to see what it sounds like. I was thinking that it work in a stage setting and not n the studio. I am currently happy with my acoustic tracks but not with the vocals.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Ron for that.


----------

